# Question: Chuck Liddell or Bruce Lee?



## MwlCreate (Feb 21, 2007)

I know it might seem like "What's the point?" Bruce Lee is dead, why even consider the possibility? 

Well, I would have to say why not look at both their strengths and see if Chuck would have even a chance or would Bruce find himself on the canvas.

Yes, Bruce was only involved with Martial Arts, while Liddel also incorporates striking and wrestling.

Would it be even close what do you think?


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Chuck would win.


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

you cant compare that, you have to compare someone in his weight class, and fighters from back then vs now, isnt much fair also, due to how fast this sport evolves, its kind of like comparing Basketball players from the 60s to the current ones now, of course the current ones would have the upper advantage being that they already improved on what has been done in the 60s and years has went on and new techniques has been introduced

but i do like Bruce and he is one of the pioneers of this great MMA sport


----------



## LionsDen32 (Feb 4, 2007)

Bruce would destroy Chuck.....Chuck is good but come on, Bruce created his own martial art and was just amazing... I saw an interview from one of his sparring partners or someonehe fought i cant really remeber and he said that getting hit with Bruce Lee's sidekick felt like getting hit by a truck. He also used to do one hand push-ups on 2 fingers and broke a 150 pound bag with a sidekick.

Chuck is good but not that good.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

do you think jesus could take anderson silva??

I know it might seem like "What's the point?" Jesus is dead, why even consider the possibility? 

Well, I would have to say why not look at both their strengths and see anderson would have even a chance or would jesus find himself on the canvas.

Yes, jesus was only involved with spearding his relgion and the word of god, while anderson silva incorporates muay thai and BJJ.

Would it be even close what do you think?


----------



## EC_Raider_07 (May 10, 2006)

Guys, Bruce Lee was an actor. Yes, he was a great martial artist. But, I think he's a little over hyped. There's a difference between side kicking a standing bag and trying the same thing on a living, breathing target.

Now, I know bullets are gonna fly for this post...


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I think the whole Bruce Lee myth has gotten out of hand.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

LionsDen32 said:


> Bruce would destroy Chuck.....Chuck is good but come on, Bruce created his own martial art and was just amazing... I saw an interview from one of his sparring partners or someonehe fought i cant really remeber and he said that getting hit with Bruce Lee's sidekick felt like getting hit by a truck. He also used to do one hand push-ups on 2 fingers and broke a 150 pound bag with a sidekick.
> 
> Chuck is good but not that good.


I can't tell if you're joking or being dead serious. I hope it's the former.


----------



## Umbravo (Feb 13, 2007)

Chuck Liddell by Knock out!

Bruce Lee was an actor...
Just because he could break things with kicks and punches doesn't mean a thing..You don't see Karate fighters that break bricks in half going into the UFC and dominatiing do you?
:cheeky4:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Chuck by KO in about 47 seconds


----------



## hairgel62 (Feb 5, 2007)

this is such a joke....bruce lee couldnt put up a fight against a mediocre lightweight mixed martial artist :cheeky4:


----------



## w30 (Feb 18, 2007)

Many people may not know that one of Lee's major losses was to a real good American Wrestler - forget the name I haven't read Lee's documentary is a long time.

Lee's an awesome, strong, fast, and endured stand up fighter but what he's most credible for is his lightning fast reflexes and his incredible fighting intellect. 

However I don't believe the fight to be one sided, I believe Lee may have the advantage - but if Chuck could get Lee off his feet and drill him one in the head, and I do mean nearly kill him, he would win. 

--
Martial Arts have been around for thousands of years - it hasn't evolved as much as many think. 

Just different moves and styles - nothing outrageous that would give someone the edge. 

It's one of the very few sports that require 100 mind and body.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Chuck would kill Bruce Lee


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Bruce Lee may be a actor but hes also a martial arts expert and he would destroy chuck hes reflexes would be faster than chuck could blink, yes chuck is good but bruce lee isnt one of the most famous martial artists of all time for nothing.


And alot of the martial arts brick braking(thing like it) are just for show anyone can do it although no doubt they could do it properly aswell.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

Hahahhaaha


----------



## EC_Raider_07 (May 10, 2006)

Judokas said:


> Bruce Lee may be a actor but hes also a martial arts expert and he would destroy chuck hes reflexes would be faster than chuck could blink, yes chuck is good but bruce lee isnt one of the most famous martial artists of all time for nothing.
> 
> 
> And alot of the martial arts brick braking(thing like it) are just for show anyone can do it although no doubt they could do it properly aswell.



You pretty much just crossed what you said. Plus, I think you're buying a little too much into he hype, bro...


----------



## GroundAndPound (Dec 31, 2006)

this is retarded. you can't compare fighters in 2 different weight classes and not expect the bigger guy to have the advantage.


----------



## Trainee (Nov 18, 2006)

> this is such a joke....bruce lee couldnt put up a fight against a mediocre lightweight mixed martial artist


You just dissed both Bruce Lee _and_ Chuck Lidell...

Anyway, Bruce Lee didn't earn fame for his fighting skills anyway. He earned fame for his fighting philosophy. His "martial art" is nothing more than the first MMA style. 
Also, Bruce Lee probably won't do too well in the ring. He was pinned in a spar with a wrestler once, and when the wrestler asked what Bruce would have done had this been a real fight, he responded by saying, "I would bite you, of course." 
He was more of a street fighter, he was in love with groin kicks and stuff like that. Not saying he was a great street fighter...I'm pretty sure he would fare well against the majority of muggers and such, lol. Not too sure about today's athlete's though. They're do more full-contact sparring now (which I doubt Lee did too much of), we have newer supplements to help with our workouts, etc.

So truthfully, it isn't fair to compare two fighters of different times. If it wasn't for Bruce Lee, the MMA world wouldn't have evolved to what it is now...however, now that it has evolved, I'm pretty damn sure that Chuck Lidell could kill him in the ring - in the street anything could happen (chuck has an advantage there, too).


----------



## doomed28 (Feb 24, 2007)

LionsDen32 said:


> Bruce would destroy Chuck.....Chuck is good but come on, Bruce created his own martial art and was just amazing... I saw an interview from one of his sparring partners or someonehe fought i cant really remeber and he said that getting hit with Bruce Lee's sidekick felt like getting hit by a truck. He also used to do one hand push-ups on 2 fingers and broke a 150 pound bag with a sidekick.
> 
> Chuck is good but not that good.


 Give me a break. Bruce Lee wasnt a champion fighter. He put a couple martial arts together and gave it one name. Guys today are doing that. All the pioneers and philosophers and kung fu masters arent magic like the movies show. Bruce Lee NEVER beat up 20 guys at the same time. He wouldnt have a chance against Sherk or Bj Penn, let alone Chuck Liddell..good grief this is an mma forum, not an illusionist seminar..which is closer to what bruce lee did than the ufc is


----------



## doomed28 (Feb 24, 2007)

what does it matter if bruce lee was a great martial artist or that he was fast? Of course he was fast, he was tiny! There are millions of black belt masters in kung fu and other arts that ate shit against a real fighter in the ufc. Lots of guys have done martial arts longer than bruce lee, lots of smaller guys are quicker than bruce lee..get real. What would bruce lee do with his martial arts when someone like chuck is trying to break his face? How bout if hughes grabbed ahold of him? Bricks dont train 30 hours a week to kick peoples asses...real fighters do(bruce lee not included)


----------



## doomed28 (Feb 24, 2007)

saying bruce lee was the best fighter, because he was a popular pioneer...is like saying John wayne is the best gunslinger or the best cowboy, even though the real cowboys of today actually do this type of work for a living, instead of daydream and write about it..hmmmm


----------



## mma1357 (Sep 24, 2006)

There are a couple misconceptions being posted in this thread.



> Not too sure about today's athlete's though. They're do more full-contact sparring now (which I doubt Lee did too much of


Actually, he did the opposite. He always mentioned how karate/kung fu forms (or kata's I think they are called) are useless for real life training. In his books he always talks about how you need to spare all the time. That was his whole philosophy; practice like it is a real fight. He always talked about how useless a lot of karate/kung fu moves were. For example, he mentioned how if someone grabbed you a kung fu school would tell you to first grab his wrist, and then take a step to the side, and then do this and then do that. .etc. . .etc. Bruce Lee would say, if someone grabs one of your arms just punch him in the face with the other! If it wasn’t for Bruce Lee we would all be going to karate class and learning forms instead of MMA schools were we learn real fighting.

It is hard to compare Bruce Lee to fighters today because back then there weren’t MMA competitions going on like there is today. So what I do to see how good Bruce Lee was is look at the people that he has trained. He has trained people that did very well in the competitions back then (they were probably kick boxing or something similar). Chuck Norris was also a student of Bruce Lee. Now, even though I know we all like to laugh at Chuck Norris and we all know chuck norris would lose to any decent MMA practitioner; at least he was very successful in his type of fighting which shows that Bruce Lee knew how to fight and knew a lot about the mechanics of stand up fighting.

Lastly, in his books he talks a lot about take downs and submissions. Of course, he focused more on striking, but that’s just because of how things were back then. Jeet Kune Do is the exact same thing as MMA. Bruce Lee was the first to talk about fighting in all types of situations whether it is stand up or on the ground. He just didn't have the Brazilian Jiujitsu knowledge that fighters have today, but thats not his fault its just how things have progressed over the years.

With all of that said, I have no idea if he could beat Chuck. You guys have to remember Bruce Lee was around 135lbs, that’s it. It is a little unfair to be putting him up against a 205lb fighter that is at the top of his game right now. 135lbs is extremely small and puts him at a major disadvantage. But that’s not his fault. Instead of trying to find people that he could beat or people that could beat him why don't we just focus on how he paved the way for what would eventually be called mixed martial arts and how he was basically the one who was responsible for bringing any kind of martial arts to this great country.

Sorry for the long post guys.


----------



## SpartanElite_MX (Feb 4, 2007)

This thread is retarded and pointless, it should be called

Fedor Emelianenko vs. Bruce Lee


----------



## KillerG (Nov 14, 2006)

Bruce Lee would look impressive, for maybe the first 15 seconds. Do you think Jet Li could whip Chucks ass? 

Martial Arts has advanced more in the time between Bruce Lee and now than it had in the past 500 years, just like computers etc. People/ masters were blind in the belief that their MA was the best. Just like todays religion, only so and so religion is the true religion blah blah.

No people realise that one MA is not the true way to fight, MMA is the true way. But well, we now fight hand to hand for sport, it used to be for territory etc


----------



## Pokey83 (Feb 14, 2007)

doomed28 said:


> Give me a break. Bruce Lee wasnt a champion fighter. He put a couple martial arts together and gave it one name. Guys today are doing that. All the pioneers and philosophers and kung fu masters arent magic like the movies show. Bruce Lee NEVER beat up 20 guys at the same time. He wouldnt have a chance against Sherk or Bj Penn, let alone Chuck Liddell..good grief this is an mma forum, not an illusionist seminar..which is closer to what bruce lee did than the ufc is


...



doomed28 said:


> what does it matter if bruce lee was a great martial artist or that he was fast? Of course he was fast, he was tiny! There are millions of black belt masters in kung fu and other arts that ate shit against a real fighter in the ufc. Lots of guys have done martial arts longer than bruce lee, lots of smaller guys are quicker than bruce lee..get real. What would bruce lee do with his martial arts when someone like chuck is trying to break his face? How bout if hughes grabbed ahold of him? Bricks dont train 30 hours a week to kick peoples asses...real fighters do(bruce lee not included)


Very well siad, this guy is bang on.

Bruce Lee would get absolutely DESTROYED by Liddell. All this hype about Bruce Lee and martial arts would be like someone watching a Harlem Globetrotters game and seeing all the fancy (but actually ineffective and impractical in real competition) dribbling moves and passes they do, then concluding those bums would school Koby Bryant or Lebron James (actual serious competitors).


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> do you think jesus could take anderson silva??
> 
> I know it might seem like "What's the point?" Jesus is dead, why even consider the possibility?
> 
> ...


LMFAO:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: repped


----------



## doomed28 (Feb 24, 2007)

Pokey83 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks..finally someone with some brains agrees! Im so sick of all these fans that make retarded comments because they "like" a particular fighter. I "like" Randy but that didnt get him past chuck right? What chuck does works against the best in the world. It is what it is. And..I am a bruce lee fan! Im glad you know that "liking" someone and realizing what they really are or arent are 2 different things.


----------



## w30 (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd like to correct anyone here who's "not buying the hype."

It's not hype - it's fact. Bruce Lee did fight people twice, three times his weight. His technique is what won him his fights - mind you he could also lift that weight.

He's the Elvis of MMA - whether you choose to believe it or not is all you. 

Weight classes give you an advantage they never determine the output of a match - skill does and Bruce Lee had plenty of it.


----------



## doomed28 (Feb 24, 2007)

ya he did fight guys twice his size..too bad they werent competitive fighters! Judo gene tapped him and Ali both out. Why dont ppl mention the times Bruce lee got his ass kicked in front of a live audience?


----------



## EC_Raider_07 (May 10, 2006)

Royce Gracie also fought people way heavier than him and many times a night. Yet, we've seen Royce get dominated by Matt Hughes. No one is denying Bruce Lee's involvment in MMA. But, just because you start something doesn't mean you're the best.


----------



## doomed28 (Feb 24, 2007)

w30 said:


> I'd like to correct anyone here who's "not buying the hype."
> 
> It's not hype - it's fact. Bruce Lee did fight people twice, three times his weight. His technique is what won him his fights - mind you he could also lift that weight.
> 
> ...


How many title belts did bruce lee win by the way? As many as Benny Urqidez? Bill Wallace?
If I take a life long knowledge of freestyle wrestling..and kick boxing..and tell people that its best to use both styles in a real fight instead of just one..does that mean Im the best in the world? What if I mixed them together and called them wrestle boxing? Does that mean I invented my own martial art? hmmmmm Is Ben franklin the best electrician ever because he invented it, or whoever the hell it was. Bruce lee wasnt a fighter..at least dont disagree with his own ****ing family.


----------



## doomed28 (Feb 24, 2007)

and no...Bruce Lee did NOT lift 3 times his bodyweight. that would be 390 lbs. Oh, maybe in the deadlift, lol.


----------



## w30 (Feb 18, 2007)

Bruce Lee took his lickings, cage to me is just hype.

Jet Li, Tony Jaa - those guys don't lift, they're flash.

Lee and Norris did - they often sparred together. 

That's like saying the current MMA guys can walk into the Shaolin Temple and beat everyone there. Not happening.

Skill > Weight and Size any day.


----------



## doomed28 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ya it would happen, easily. Being a shaolin monk at the temple doesnt mean youre a fighter. Meditation dont do shit for cardio either.lol Id have a much better chance of beating bruce lee than bruce lee would to beat chuck...and no.I dont think Im a bad ass, thats just an easy statement to make.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I think its funny that people are accusing Bruce Lee of being hyped up and proclaiming Chuck Liddell is some sort of MMA god at the same time. If ever thier was a fighter that was hyped up to the eyeballs, its Chuck Liddell. Dana pretty much made him the UFC poster boy. You put Chuck up against a real hard ass striker instead of all these grapplers then his ass would be grass.


----------



## doomed28 (Feb 24, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> I think its funny that people are accusing Bruce Lee of being hyped up and proclaiming Chuck Liddell is some sort of MMA god at the same time. If ever thier was a fighter that was hyped up to the eyeballs, its Chuck Liddell. Dana pretty much made him the UFC poster boy. You put Chuck up against a real hard ass striker instead of all these grapplers then his ass would be grass.


 Maybe so..but Bruce lee was never a fighter. he never even claimed to be. Oh, I sure hope you dont mean stephan bonnar as a hard ass striker.


----------



## doomed28 (Feb 24, 2007)

watitdo said:


> What's up with this forum and bruce lee?? You guys talk about him 24/7


somebody just posted this thread cuz theyre a bruce lee fan and thing he is the best real fighter in the world.."was" the best I should say. The mma guys arent buying it, lol.


----------



## Shotokan4Life (Feb 26, 2007)

*Just to clear things up.*

Just to clear up the whole "Bruce Lee was an actor thing"...get it right Bruce Lee was an actor but he was also a Practitioner of martial arts. Bruce Lee was a dueler and did have many real fights. I am not saying that he could beat Chuck but you got to get the facts straight.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

I would look at his training. Bruce Lee never trained to fight MMA. Chuck has been training for years in MMA. He knows the rules the style and what it takes to win the Octagon. If you raised Lee from the dead and had him fight just as he is...I'm betting he would give chuck a run fro his money but would lose out. 

If you put Chuck up agianst a Bruce Lee that had been training for MMA the same way he trained for his martial arts I damn sure Bruce would beat chuck into the ground. Bruce Lee's training ethic was three times that of Chucks. 


But then agian I suppose this is just fantasy land and no one would take anything here seriously.


p.s. I hate that "He's just an actor" bit. If anything he was an actor second even though he was in movies as a young kid. He is not the Jet Li of the 50-60's. Jet Li is all about the flash and has claimed so himself. Almost all of Bruce Lee's fight scenes were in real time and used little cinematography tricks. Leave it at He was a great martial artist that never competed in MMA.


----------



## Umbravo (Feb 13, 2007)

I thought this was an MMA forum not a kung fu movie forum.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

Umbravo said:


> I thought this was an MMA forum not a kung fu movie forum.



That's why this is called a General Discussion forum. If I really wanted to I could post a thread about the Oscars or even a political thread.


----------



## Umbravo (Feb 13, 2007)

Oil said:


> That's why this is called a General Discussion forum. If I really wanted to I could post a thread about the Oscars or even a political thread.


I guess you didn't understand the joke...


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

Umbravo said:


> I guess you didn't understand the joke...



Next time make it funny and then maybe I will.


----------



## doomed28 (Feb 24, 2007)

Well Bruce Lee's wife lives in my hometown and you can imagine how many times shes been bugged about him. She claims that he only fought live at seminars after he had begun teaching. The point of this of course was to show that a freestyle, rather than a set style was more effective in a real fight. He wasnt trying to be a competitive fighter and Lee himself would never claim to be the best fighter in the world just because he "pioneered" a different way of fighting.

Liddell on the other hand, as you all know is a real champion.


----------



## sm3025 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lidell by whatever he wants, whenever he wants.


----------



## KnockedTFO! (Feb 4, 2007)

are u kidding me?....

Liddell will knock bruce lee out cold!! with one punch...
Kungfu is only a martial art that teaches you displine & witt in fighting itself.....it is not a effective combatant martial art.... unless there really a kungfu master out there that can kill you with one touch ...but this aint the movies yo!


----------



## w30 (Feb 18, 2007)

doomed28 said:


> Ya it would happen, easily. Being a shaolin monk at the temple doesnt mean youre a fighter. Meditation dont do shit for cardio either.lol Id have a much better chance of beating bruce lee than bruce lee would to beat chuck...and no.I dont think Im a bad ass, thats just an easy statement to make.


Aha, you're funny.

Shaolin have fighting styles all monks practice - look into history. It's their mind. 

Bruce mind is far more expansive than any other fighter that exists, mentality > physicality.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

you cant compare.


----------



## Adamm411 (Apr 5, 2007)

I believe Bruce Lee is the most charismatic and influential martial artist of all time. His impact in the world of cinema and martial arts both are unparalleled. But some simple laws of physics still apply, regardless. 

1. weight. 135 lbs. vs. 205 lbs. Forget the names involved, the 205 lb. fighter will have an advantage.

2. reach. Bruce Lee had relatively long limbs, but at 5' 8" vs. 6' 2", Liddell probably has/had a substantial reach advantage. As an extreme example, Bruce Lee's character was able to "win" a "fight" against Kareem's character in Game of Death, but in real life, a fighter with a shorter reach in leg length and wingspan is at a disadvantage.

Anyway, it's an entertaining debate but it's kind of like asking if Sylvester Stallone could beat Antonio Tarver in a real boxing match. No.



Adamm


----------



## jesse danger (Oct 15, 2006)

ummm i got one fedor vs the persian empire.

it could be called 1.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Oil said:


> That's why this is called a General Discussion forum. If I really wanted to I could post a thread about the Oscars or even a political thread.


*Not really. This is the general discussion section for MMA, if you want to talk about politics or the oscars, take it to the lounge section.

If Bruce Lee fought Chuck Liddell in the octagon, regardless of weight. Liddell would still beat Lee. Lee was an actor but a practitioner of martial arts mainly Jeet Kun Do, which is flawed like ever other martial arts. Fighting in the world of MMA is different than fighting in a TKD or karate tournament, that Bruce Lee has been in. Fighting in the world of MMA is diferent than fighing in the real world, or a street fight. In a street fight, I guarantee if you are given the opportunity, you will poke someone in the eye, kick them in the balls, break a couple of fingers or even bite them.

It would depend on the rules but even then, with Bruce Lee's lack of MMA experience, Bruce Lee would lose.*


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> * Lee was an actor but a practitioner of martial arts mainly Jeet Kun Do, which is flawed like ever other martial arts.
> 
> Fighting in the world of MMA is different than fighting in a TKD or karate tournament, that Bruce Lee has been in.
> 
> ...


How is Jeet Kun Do flawed when it IS MMA? Your arguement basically states everything that Bruce Lee trained to overcome.

Also i'd love to see you produce the stats on all of the tournaments that Bruce Lee has been in that have conditioned him to point fighting.


And on a side note. Anyone that can break a 150 pound bag with their side kick and strike a target in far under half of a second with a good amount of force is more than a contender for fighting someone like Liddel. Your arguement is of ignorance.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

chuck easy win


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

Deadpool said:


> How is Jeet Kun Do flawed when it IS MMA? Your arguement basically states everything that Bruce Lee trained to overcome.
> 
> Also i'd love to see you produce the stats on all of the tournaments that Bruce Lee has been in that have conditioned him to point fighting.
> 
> ...



That is most impressive I agree but one must remember that a 150 lb. bag does not block or strike back. I will say that if Bruce Lee went through MMA training the same as he did his own Jeet Kun Do he'd probably beat Chuck. Paired given their talents from then and now Chuck would win based on being able to deal with the type of actions Bruce would give him.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Not really. This is the general discussion section for MMA, if you want to talk about politics or the oscars, take it to the lounge section.*



Sorry, I need to scroll further down this home web page. I also should have read before posting in here I guess...either way I've only posted MMA stuff in here.


----------



## ouch (Dec 27, 2006)

Lee is a pioneer. You can't take that away from him, but I'd probably put my money on Liddell. Chuck's a division one wrestler, and a Jiu-jitsu practioneer. So, even if he was getting beat in the stand up, he'd do what any good mma fighter would, take it to the ground.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

I'll agree that Chuck probably has more skill as a wrestler but Bruce Lee spent a good portion of his life attempting to develop skills to avoid that situation.

a quote



> Lee felt that much of the “fancy mess” in martial arts wasted time and energy, and that styles restricted action. Styles, which lead to specialization, make a person incapable of handling a true master of martial arts. A kick-boxer would be unable to handle a wrestler who had the kick-boxer on the ground. A wrestler would be helpless against a boxer if the boxer kept the wrestler at arm’s reach.
> 
> Wrote Lee, There is a great temptation to exploit favorite strokes to the neglect of most others. While this may bring initial success, it is unlikely to enable one to gain regular results in the highest-class competition. All too soon one’s opponents will find the answer to a limited game; a routine system of defense, for instance, plays into the hands of an observant opponent.


To me. That looks like the man is training for MMA. Furthermore, I'm going to say that Lee would probably be at least as strong as Liddell if not stronger on the ground. I'd really like a good explaination as to why Bruce Lee is being written off as an inexperienced hack.

Another edit that I thought would have been brought up by now. Bruce Lee did a lot of studying in Judo and from that went on to realize how vulnerable a lot of martial arts were to the ground game and then went on to study grappling. He wouldn't be an easy take down, especially not with his level of strength. They are both world class physically conditioned men, it would be anything but a one sided fight.

I hate to pull out the necronomicon, but is there any rebutal for this?


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

lol @ people who think Bruce Lee would win


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

MMA-BOT 6000 said:


> Bruce Lee was an actor...
> 
> an A-C-T-O-R.
> 
> You all know that right? You do realize that those weren't documentaries you were watching...and that he didn't really beat up all those tough guys?


 :laugh: Are you kidding? Lee became an actor after spending his entire life training and redefining martial arts. The acting thing came near the end of his life and was about as far from defining his fighting abilities as can be. Besides, Chuck Liddell has guest starred in Blade: The Series and a movie or two, so he's 'just an actor,' too.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

so chuck liddel, bruce lee and chuck norris walk into a bar.






....who gives a flying ****


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

MMA-BOT 6000 said:


> Oh really? So He was a great competitor?


 When did I say that?



> Tell me then, who did he fight?


 A lot of people, according to those that trained with hiim.



> What was his record?


 He really liked swing music, but I don't know what his favorite record was.



> How was he on the ground?


 He was no stranger to it.



> What weight class would he have fought in?


 Most likely featherweight.



> Dude, you're being foolish...bruce lee would have been torn apart by an average pro boxer, never mind someone as well rounded as a top MMA fighter.


 Not that I necessarily agree, but I never said he wouldn't be. 



> Get a grip and join us back here in reality land


 I'm not the one countering an argument that was never made.


I simply pointed out the observable fact that discounting Bruce Lee's fighting abilities as a martial artist because of his acting makes as much sense as discounting Liddell's fighting abilities because of his acting. I never said Bruce Lee could beat up a child, much less a boxer, MMA, Chuck Liddell, or a straw man (I put that one in for all the logical fallacy fans out there).


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

MMA-BOT 6000 said:


> No I dont...his dad maybe but jesus was little bit fruity


The only hope Jesus would have is to convince Silva not to fight him, which he could probably pull off.

So, I say this would be a draw


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

Umbravo said:


> Chuck Liddell by Knock out!
> 
> Bruce Lee was an actor...
> Just because he could break things with kicks and punches doesn't mean a thing..You don't see Karate fighters that break bricks in half going into the UFC and dominatiing do you?
> :cheeky4:


lyoto


----------



## maximumbody (Apr 13, 2007)

:laugh: are you high on weed, well you need to be. I will be happy to send anyone of bruce lees real fighting footage. no one would stand a chance against that man . not because of the movies. there are counless reports of 9th degree blackbelts trained by bruce who said his hands were so quick they had to slow the camera down. even chinese boxing champs and grappling champs from asia have all said his skill set was truly on another level and this was comingg from world champions. fighting is still fighting whether its in 1970's or 2007. wake up people lay off the weed!!!:laugh:


----------



## LandoLovesMMA (Apr 12, 2007)

I love Bruce Lee (Rip) but he was an actor/ martial artist yes he was amazing, lightning fast but guys like chuck live and breath fighting and mma all day every day it's their job, so in that case i think chuck would come out on top....Wouldnt it be amazing to see that....Maybe bruce wasnt hyped up or maybe he was, the fact is we will never know....


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

Hold on. Let me make a terrible arguement.

CHUCK LIDDELL IS AN ACTOR! HE HAS BEEN IN AT LEAST FIVE FILMS AND THUSLY HAS NO PROWESS AS A FIGHTER. LOL!

Seriously, no one has made a single attempt at discrediting any of my arguements. Please take an approach outside of sensationalism to come up with your idea of Bruce Lee being torn asunder by a man who is most likely less physically fit than he is. JKD is MMA. Bruce Lee trained to develop MMA. On top of that his body was in a physical condition that few people manage to achieve. Oh, he was also a boxer in high school and had to emigrate to the US because of getting in trouble because of fighting.

I'm not saying he would win for sure, but the notion that he would be obliterated is probably one of the most ill conceived remarks I have ever read on this forum.



> The weight training program that Lee used during a stay in Hong Kong in 1965 indicated biceps curls of eighty pounds (36 kgs) and eight repetitions[13] for endurance. This translates to an estimated one repetition maximum of 110 pounds,[14] placing Lee well into the ninety ninth percentile for the 121 to 140 pound weight class.[15]
> 
> Lee believed that the abdominal muscles were one of the most important muscle groups for a martial artist, since virtually every movement requires some degree of abdominal work. Perhaps more importantly, the "abs" are like a shell, protecting the ribs and vital organs. Bruce Lee's washboard abs did not come from mere abdominal training; he was also a proponent of cardiovascular conditioning and would regularly run, jump rope, and ride a stationary bicycle. A typical exercise for Lee would be to run a distance of two to six miles in fifteen to forty-five minutes.


LOL, ACTORS!!


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

ok I know every one is like in love with teh iceman and whatnot ( i am a big fan too) but even with the weight class difference the speed and power of bruce would way overcompinsate for that. they had to slow down filming so they could even get a kick or punch in frame now thats fast. bruce was a great fighter you cant insult him for being on t.v. also.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

Bruce wasnt a human being as far as i am concerned. he is like a modern example of the old monks portraid in kung fu movies. seriously, doing sets of 200 push ups...wtf. he may have been the quickest human being ever too. 

wether he would beat chuck or not, who knows. id like to think so, but who knows?


----------



## sok_seha (Feb 25, 2007)

It's so nice to have a debate whitout being able to find out who's right and who's wrong :laugh: 

It's impossible to find out cuz Bruce Lee is dead and we can't resurect him to fight Liddell. 

What about this, Bruce Lee Vs Spiderman? All toughts but no one can really prove their points, this is useless.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

MMA-BOT 6000 said:


> If you really want to know how Bruce Lee would have fared in MMA go back to early UFC events and watch the fighters who came in with knowledge of one style or system. Now imagine plopping those guys into the cage with one of todays top fighters...do you see where I'm going with this? He would be too one dimensional to even put up a decent fight.


 Again, I'm not claiming Lee could have beat anyone, but this just another example of someone who knows nothing about who Bruce Lee was. Lee was a guy that went around telling people to 'Have no way as way' and 'No limitation as limitation.' Lee is the guy that used wrote his own lines for his parts so he could tell the world 'to be water' because water can be both harmless and devastating without ever changing its form.This is the guy who created a style whose stated purpose was to eliminate 'styles.' To call him one-dimensional is to call MMA one-dimensional.

Again, I'm not saying Lee at his peak would be able to compete in modern MMA, but the fact is that he is the polar opposite of 'the fighters who came in with knowledge of one style or system.' I'm fairly confident that those guys wouldn't have stood a chance against him.


----------



## Randy GNP (Nov 24, 2006)

Bruce lee is fast and in great shape. He was a physical master piece and he had deep knowledge of the martial arts. He was a pioneer for the advancement of martial arts. he had great theories on life. He made entertaining movies.

Chuck liddell is a pure fighter. he wieghs much more and has much more power, much more real fight experience. He would kill Bruce Lee unless Lee side kicked him in the groin.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's my favorite interview with Lee that covers his philosophy of fighting. Check out minute 7 of part 1 to hear what he thinks of 'styles' in martial arts. (Also, try not to focus too much on the host's ethnocentricity.)

Again, I think it's silly to declare Lee the winner or loser in modern MMA bouts, but it's obvious that he was more than a marketing tool and that if anyone from the past could have adapted themselves to modern MMA, Lee could have.

Part 1:
YouTube - Bruce Lee - The Lost Interview Part 1/3 (DVD-Rip)
Part 2:
YouTube - Bruce Lee - The Lost Interview Part 2/3 (DVD-Rip)=
Part 3:
YouTube - Bruce Lee - The Lost Interview Part 3/3 (DVD-Rip)=


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

sok_seha said:


> It's so nice to have a debate whitout being able to find out who's right and who's wrong :laugh:
> 
> It's impossible to find out cuz Bruce Lee is dead and we can't resurect him to fight Liddell.
> 
> What about this, Bruce Lee Vs Spiderman? All toughts but no one can really prove their points, this is useless.


Dude, obviously *Spider-man* he can lift 20 tons in peak condition and is roughly eighteen times more agile than the average human. There's definitely no contest.



MMA-BOT 6000 said:


> I dont know what grade eight class you people are posting from but if you seriously believe that Bruce Lee would have a chance against any of todays top MMA fighters fighters or boxers you're either 12 or embarrassingly dumb...or both.
> 
> If you really want to know how Bruce Lee would have fared in MMA go back to early UFC events and watch the fighters who came in with knowledge of one style or system. Now imagine plopping those guys into the cage with one of todays top fighters...do you see where I'm going with this? He would be too one dimensional to even put up a decent fight.
> 
> Don't be stupid guys...Lee's legend was built on rumours, ridiculous lies and clever marketing. It's like saying Jackie Chan could kick ass in MMA...of Steven Segal...it's silly.


And wow. Just wow, arguements without information are definitely _the_best.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

MMA-BOT 6000 said:


> I dont know what grade eight class you people are posting from but if you seriously believe that Bruce Lee would have a chance against any of todays top MMA fighters fighters or boxers you're either 12 or embarrassingly dumb...or both.
> 
> If you really want to know how Bruce Lee would have fared in MMA go back to early UFC events and watch the fighters who came in with knowledge of one style or system. Now imagine plopping those guys into the cage with one of todays top fighters...do you see where I'm going with this? He would be too one dimensional to even put up a decent fight.
> 
> Don't be stupid guys...Lee's legend was built on rumours, ridiculous lies and clever marketing. It's like saying Jackie Chan could kick ass in MMA...of Steven Segal...it's silly.


Bruce Lee is not those other fighters...there is a reason he was legendary.

How many people had to slow their movements on screen so it wasn't to fast? only one...Bruce Lee

It's only your opinion that he was made of lies but others opinion that he was a great fighter(which more evidence shows)

But it's an argument of opinion and can't be settled and of course Bruce Lee isn't here anymore so we can't send him to the UFC to find out so it can't be settled.


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> do you think jesus could take anderson silva??
> 
> I know it might seem like "What's the point?" Jesus is dead, why even consider the possibility?
> 
> ...


Jesus by miracle in the first round


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Purely stand up probably Bruce Lee. The speed he punched with would surely knock out anyone. At the same time, with the amount of attention Bruce Lee has gotten plus his movies it's impossible at times to seperate what's real and what isn't.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

GMW said:


> Purely stand up probably Bruce Lee. The speed he punched with would surely knock out anyone. At the same time, with the amount of attention Bruce Lee has gotten plus his movies it's impossible at times to seperate what's real and what isn't.


Just because he did movies doesn't mean he couldn't apply them off set.

Although yes and with hes speed you wouldn't know what hit you.


----------



## hairgel62 (Feb 5, 2007)

this is a joke, and i cant believe any of you think bruce lee was any sort of full contact fighter. id bet my life that gomi, or even a mediocre lightweight would **** bruce lee. Like somebody earlier stated, id have a much much greater chance of beating bruce lee in a fight then bruce lee would have beating most welterweights in mma


----------



## pankration (Jan 24, 2007)

Bruce Lee was an innovator, very good martial artist and had a true appreciation for the art form. Could he have fought MMA; sure he could have if it had existed and he had any interest in competing. However, the days when a small martial artist could take a big one are gone. With the training and nutrition available today, elite athletes like Liddel are fast, skilled and tough as nails. Bruce Lee has no bigger fan than me, but I have to agree with some of the others on this thread. Chuck would take him. Now if Lee fought someone his weight (about 130-135 lbs.) he would probably rip them apart (IF he trained like a fighter, not an actor).


----------



## Tarnix (Apr 20, 2007)

Why is it that the same couple of morons keep posting in here defending chuck. Get over it we already heard what your stupid face thinks. 

Chuck would get his frickin but kicked by bruce lee. I cant believe this is even up for discussion. First of all, chuck is not even on the level of bruce lee. Chuck is a here today, gone tomorrow fighter. Just b/c dana is giving him ez fights and hyping him up does not put him on bruce lee's level. Trust me, chuck lidel would get his butt kicked by alot of people if dana was on his nuts.

And bruce lee, are you kidding me? The guy was a born fighter from the time he was like 6 months old he was beating people up. Chuck is just a drunk hick. Its so not even a competition.

BRUCE LEE WOULD BEAT THE CRAP OUT OF CHUCK


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

GROWING, ULTIMATE LEE | Daily News | 04/20/2007


----------



## hit2hurt (Apr 20, 2007)

*This is sacrilege isn’t it?*

This is sacrilege isn’t it? Can't saying anything bad about Bruce Lee!










HIT2HURT Fight Wear, Fight Gear for Mixed Martial Arts


----------



## Bruce Lee Fan (Jun 1, 2009)

*Bruce Lee Was The GREATEST Martial Artist Of ALL Time!*

Bruce Lee was the father of mixed martial arts. He started mixed martial arts by creating Jeet Kune Do. Jeet Kune Do is a mixture of different martial arts, and is used in the MMA today.

Oh, size has nothing to do with it. I still don't know why they have weight classes. It's not the size, it's the skill and technique. It's not the size, it's what you do with it. The skill and technique of a smaller man, can overcome the size and power of a bigger man. Bruce Lee would kill Chuck Liddell. As much as I respect Chuck, I still don't see him beating Bruce Lee. Bruce Lee was just TOO GOOD. Nobody could beat him.

Don't post until you know what the **** you're talking about. You people who're going just based on size, are just ignorant.


----------



## macking (Jul 7, 2008)

It's ironic half of the morons in this thread probably thinking karate is also a joke as Lyoto Machida is using the same art to tear apart the Light Heavyweight division.

Problem with MMA is since its a new sport people are quick to form bandwagons and everybody eventually ends up following one. A lot of uneducated morons end up making stupid comments and then their little sidekicks show up.

The problem is most of the UFC fanboys on here don't realise how far back full contact martial arts sports go.

Full contact martial arts tournaments were held all over the USA over 45 years ago and there were some very skilled fighters in those tournaments.

Some of the most decorated and skilled fighters in the history of full contact martial arts sports competed in tournaments with a lot less rules than the UFC currently has.

Three of the most famous were Chuck Norris, Jim Kelly and Joe Lewis.

Everybody knows Chuck Norris from movies and endless jokes but at one time Chuck travelled the US winning dozens of tournaments and has one of the greatest full contact martial arts records of all time. The man was a real beast in his prime.

Jim Kelly was the International Middleweight Karate Champion and Joe Lewis. Well if you don't know who Joe Lewis is you have no business talking about Karate.

The man is regarded as the greatest Karate fighter of all time. He's the one that bought full contact Karate tournaments to us.

These men are probably unknown to the morons who only understand YO DUDEZ CHUCK IS LIKE SO BAD ASS but to anybody that knows the roots of full contact martial arts these men are legends and the pioneers of what we have now.

Now to get to the point Chuck Norris said about Bruce Lee:

When I was having dinner with Chuck [Norris] I did ask him: "If you and Bruce would be in a real fight to death, who would win?", and he said without thinking: "Bruce of course. Nobody can beat him".

and:

"Lee, pound for pound, might well have been one of the strongest men in the world, and certainly one of the quickest."

Joe said:

Bruce was incredibly strong for his size. He could take a 75lb barbell and from a standing position with the barbell held flush against his chest, he could slowly stick his arms out, lock them and hold the barbell there for 20 seconds, that's pretty damn tough for a guy who at the time only weighed 138lbs. I know 200lb weight lifters who can't do that. 

and:

I never stood in front of another human who was as quick as him. He not only had the quickness but he had the inner confidence to muster the conviction to do so. I've seen others who had the speed but lack conviction or vice versa. He was like Ali, he had both. I stood before both of these men, so I know. 

and: 

If Bruce Lee wasn't the greatest martial artist of all time, then certainly he is the number one candidate. 

Jim Kellys summary was:

Bruce, well I can basically say this. I have been around a lot of great martial arts fighters. Worked out with them. Fought them in tournaments. In my opinion Bruce Lee was the greatest martial artist who ever lived. To me thats my opinion. I think Bruce Lee is the greatest martial artist ever. I don't think anybody is in his class. 


Unfortunately this point will never sink in. The problem is there are very few educated UFC fans that can think outside of their little box.

Damn most of the people here think Fedor wouldn't last 10 seconds in the UFC so it's not exactly surprising to see so many ignoramuses getting together and talking bs about a subject they have no idea about.

Fact of the matter is though it's good to get educated and not just follow the bandwagon blindly.

Ignoramuses have always considered Kata, Kumite and Jeet Kune Do a fancy little art that has no place in fighting but Lyoto Machida is showing us how effective it is.

A good karate guy can give anybody in the UFC a run. Lyoto Machida would get a much bigger challenge from Maniscalco than anybody in the UFC so far.

Here's to hoping for better educated MMA fans one day.


----------



## pankration (Jan 24, 2007)

I haven't been on this site for ages but I see the debate continues. As one of the people who has been classified by some on this site as a moron for picking Liddell over Bruce Lee I'd like to respond to a couple of things being said. Anyone who thinks karate, kung fu or any specific martial art is superior to or inferior to MMA is an idiot. It's ALWAYS who the fighter is; not his style. MMA works because it combines styles and the best fighters will always have a rich background that includes a variety of arts (see GSP if you want proof; he's a black belt in Kyokushinkai). There are a plethora of artists before and after Lee who espoused a unified approach (my moniker reflects one of the first MMA styles going all the way back to ancient Greece). But Bruce Lee did the most to publicize the "new" style of fighting and for that he is easily the greatest martial artist of this century. But does it mean he could beat all comers? Seeing Bruce Lee in the sixties drastically changed my life so I don't believe that I'm any less of a fan than others on this forum. But when Bruce Lee was alive his techniques, his training, his nutrition were so far ahead of everyone else that his expertise was beyond criticism. But time has passed by and the world has caught up. And that is a fact that name-calling and jeering won't change. Now a couple of facts to point out: Chuck Norris was NOT a full-contact fighter. He was in fact a point fighter. Joe Lewis, Jim Kelly, Billy Blanks and a host of others were all point and semi-contact fighters. Tournaments in those days were not full contact; I know, I was in them. Towards the end of the 70's and early 80's there was an increase in "contact" divisions but those were nothing like the MMA of today. If you want to examine the history of contact fighting look up Bill Wallace, Demetrius Havanas etc. They were the true tough guys of that era but even their fights were strictly regulated (they were kickboxers after all). 
I know that compared to probably 90% of the people on this forum I'm just some old guy with memory loss from too many punches to the head and so be it. And I'm personally glad that Bruce Lee is still worshipped; he was incredible. But take a step back and look at what it entails to be a MMA star today and anyone with half a brain will see that things have drastically changed.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Bruce without a doubt he would be just too damn quick for chuck. He actually had to slow down for the cameras in his movies there are very few videos of him at his true speed. When you watch him throw a punch it literaly just looks like a blur on the camera then you see his hand. He is also the father of mma.


----------



## pankration (Jan 24, 2007)

You're probably right; Chuck is nowhere near as fast as Lee. I don't think the issue on this thread really is whether Liddell can beat Lee. I think the real question here is whether or not Lee could compete in today's MMA. I maintain and always have he could. I stand by my earlier comments concerning his size; he was a very small man and even if he could take Liddell (especially these days) could he take GSP, Silva, Machida etc. Speed may win out over size but what if the bigger guy is just as fast, just as well-trained and just as skilled.


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

Bruce wouldn't stand a chance. He was to small, wouldn't even fight chuck their weight classes aren't even close (correct me if I'm wrong)

Bruce Lee's thinking is what was impressive, he was ahead of his time. I wouldn't even put money on him holding the belt in his weight class either, just because he died like that he's become some kind of legend or myth if you will.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Bruce Lee was not only tiny, he was an actor. An actor. Not an actual fighter. He died because his brain was weak. Chuck would smash that little man into paste and then make miso soup out of him.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

evilappendix said:


> Bruce Lee was not only tiny, he was an actor. An actor. Not an actual fighter. He died because his brain was weak. Chuck would smash that little man into paste and then make miso soup out of him.


If you lay that sarcasm on any thicker, I may just have to chuckle


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

the guy with wrestling wins this fight. I cant believe people keep digging up bruce's nuts let him RIP.


----------



## reptile (Feb 5, 2007)

*Bruce Lee would punch and kick Liddell 10 times before Chuck can lay a finger on Lee*

Okay maybe the title is a little far fetched especially in a cage setting but I've read this long enough, people are so ignorant or unaware of the facts. Yes it is a fact that Bruce Lee did not do competitions because it was in the late 60's and 70's and he did not believe in rules for a fight, think of a Bruce Lee who was born in the 1980's who trains day in and day out. Why do people keep saying Bruce Lee was an actor, for god sakes no one really knew Lee (at least in the Western world) until "Enter the Dragon", well before this he was studying martial arts. The thing with Bruce Lee is that he didn't compete at a professional level but if he did he would change his mindset and fight accordingly, like most people Lee didn't like to lose, he would come back even stronger. 

Bruce was a pioneer of the so called MMA world, JKD was way ahead of his time and I cannot for one second believe that he would be beat by someone like Chuck Liddell. Lee trained hours on in a day and did everything possible to make his hands and feet lethal in every way possible. Lee's tactics were mainly for street fighting and this is the only reason why I say Bruce would not be able to win easily in the cage because he would be limited in his moves. But in a street fight he would definitely win because he would do anything possible to win and he even said that you would literally need to kill him or else he'd beat the living *(*& out of you!!!

Get it through to your heads people, Lee was not just an actor, people knew him because of acting but don't know him on a martial arts level which is clearly unmatched even until now!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Bruce Lee was a true pioneer, and a true martial artist. He trained his body and mind moreso than some current MMA fighters. But to compare him to an MMA fighter is comparing apples and oranges. That's like comparing basketball players of old to the new generation. The sport has evolved since then. Most of the people here critizing BL probably don't know much of him other than his movies. Mistake number one. He was a martial artist first and actor second. Another mistake that people are making is assuming he's like these mystical kung fu masters that practice useless moves that will never work in real life, and don't spar. He implemented changes as he seen fit(something that MMAers do now) and discarded what wasn't practical. 

His book Tao of Jeet Kun Do (which I bought when I was 15) showed his philosophy and methods, and when it came out there was nothing like it. He was the real deal, so if you critize then come out with something more intelligent than "ROFL HE WAZ AN AKTORZZ".

That being said I do believe that he's from the old time and the sport(very important word) has evolved. In any MMA setting he would most likely lose to people in his weight class. However I swear to god that I would bet on him in any street fight or life and death situation. People believe that MMA = Street fight skill when it totally doesn't. MMA is as close as you can get while being legal, but in a Vale Tudo situation I think Bruce would beat a good % of the fighters in his own weight class.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

well I could see this going both ways. I would say probably chuck though due to the size advantage. I personally think Seagal would wax a Bruce Lee as well. But Im sure theres people out there who thinks thats funny.....surely not.


----------



## JasonJ (Jul 1, 2009)

Liddell is a dude that fights half naked, with protection gear, and with rules. 

Bruce Lee fought in actual street fights with other martial artists and won and that was decades ago.He didn't have doctors telling him "Baby, are you alright?" like Chuck has. If he was alive, he would have adapted to today and would have been a beast.


----------

